# [fluxbox] - Cuestiones sobre configuración - (Abierto)

## i92guboj

Buenas, señores,

Si alguien tiene más idea que yo de fluxbox, a ver si puede ilustrarme un poco. La documentación es escasa, así que los links con contenido interesante son apreciados. Los manuales de fluxbox en su web no tienen mucha sustancia, la verdad.

Me ha dado por probar a ver como va fluxbox, por hacer algo. Por lo pronto, veo que el rendimiento general es sustancialmente superior a la última vez que lo probé (hará bastante más de un año, creo). He estado trasteando esta tarde en los ratillos libres y parece bastante sólido. Y sobre todo, adoro la forma en la que interactúa con las aplicaciones en modo incrustado (withdrawn). Mayormente, applets de window maker.

Tras trastear un poco, también he conseguido convencer a mi fluxbox de que mis escritorios están dispuestos en una matriz de 3x3 elementos, en lugar de la típica ristra del 1 al 9. Me llevó algo de tiempo darme cuenta de lo fácil que es definir los bindings para moverme arriba y abajo en dicha matriz (moverse lateralmente no es problema).

Tengo un problema con fbpager, que simplemente me dice "segfault" si activo los iconos, y creo que es un problema de arquitectura, porque uso amd64 y se que en x86 va bien. Por lo demás, va bien, aunque si alguien conoce algún pager más decente, se aceptan sugerencias. No quiero nada bonito, solo algo que me permita saber que ventana es cada una. Recordad, soy el hombre que no usa transparencias, ni composite, ni nada que se le parezca. Así que no quiero nada que haga milagros, solo que sea funcional. Si es incrustable en el slit, mejor.

Mis problemas "reales" con flux son los siguientes:

1.- Las ventanas no hacen snap, aunque según veo en la web de flux esto está planeado para próximas versiones. Así que por ahora pasaré del tema.

2.- No puedo atravesar con el ratón el borde de los escritorios, excepto si arrastro una ventana, esto si es más molesto, aunque tampoco mortal.

3.- Me gustaría saber si existe una forma para poder arrastrar una ventana agarrándola con un botón del ratón (p. ej, el  :Cool:  de cualquier parte. Sin usar teclas modificadoras, please. En realidad, me resultaría bastante más interesante cualquier link que una respuesta concreta. Si la información sobre bindings de teclado es escasa en la doc de flux, la documentación sobre bindings de ratón es inexistente.

Por ahora, nada más. Pero seguro que ya se me ocurre algo.

Gracias de antemano.

EDIT.

Otra cosa que echo en falta en este WM. En fvwm puedo hacer cosas como "Next (tabbed_URxvt) loquesea". Que básicamente, selecciona una ventana basándose en su nombre o clase, y luego ejecuta una acción sobre ella. A mi me gustaría poder hacer algo como eso en fluxbox. Por ejemplo, me sería bastante útil poder tener algo como esto en mi fichero keys.

```

Mod4 Z :MacroCmd { Focus tabbed_URxvt } { ShadeWindow }

```

Por supuesto esto no rula, pero captáis la idea. No se si algo así es posible en fluxbox. ¿?

PS. Parece ser que en estas macros, los comandos se ejecutan en paralelo, por lo cual la macro no serviría aunque el comando Focus existiera.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Los manuales de fluxbox en su web no tienen mucha sustancia, la verdad

 

si, es cierto, yo me he enterado de muchas cosas leyendo los archivos de configuración de otros y leyendo el código del propio programa y no es que yo sea un lince para estas cosas precisamente. Lo cierto es que tampoco soy muy exigente con mi wm, pero vamos, podrían documentar mejor algunas cosas.

Te contesto lo poco que sé, pero *creo* que muchas de las cosas que pides no se pueden hacen con flux :

 *Quote:*   

> Las ventanas no hacen snap, aunque según veo en la web de flux esto está planeado para próximas versiones. Así que por ahora pasaré del tema.
> 
> 

 

por curiosidad, que se entiende por snap ?

 *Quote:*   

> No puedo atravesar con el ratón el borde de los escritorios, excepto si arrastro una ventana, esto si es más molesto, aunque tampoco mortal. 

 

esto creo que si se podía hacer, he estao buscando pero no encuentro nada ahora mismo. A mi me vale con la rueda del ratón  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Me gustaría saber si existe una forma para poder arrastrar una ventana agarrándola con un botón del ratón (p. ej, el  de cualquier parte. Sin usar teclas modificadoras, please. En realidad, me resultaría bastante más interesante cualquier link que una respuesta concreta. Si la información sobre bindings de teclado es escasa en la doc de flux, la documentación sobre bindings de ratón es inexistente. 

 

se pueden asignar eventos a las teclas de ratón -> http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_edit_the_keys_file#Mouse_Events. Según el changelog te hace falta el rc3.

 *Quote:*   

> básicamente, selecciona una ventana basándose en su nombre o clase, y luego ejecuta una acción sobre ella

 

pues ni idea si se puede hacer o no pero molaría que tuviera esa funcionalidad !

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mis problemas "reales" con flux son los siguientes:
> 
> 1.- Las ventanas no hacen snap, aunque segï¿½n veo en la web de flux esto estï¿½ planeado para prï¿½ximas versiones. Asï¿½ que por ahora pasarï¿½ del tema.
> ...

 

YO uso fluxbox con idesk, conky y yakuake (este ultimo desentona un pelo en principio pero lo he puesto de manera que queda alucinante coincidiendo con la barra superior).

Lo que hecho a faltar es un paginador solido y hacer esta matriz de la que me hablas... pero primero lo tuyo:

1.- Antes de responer...que es hacer snap?

2.- Yo si puedo (podia pero lo desactivÃ©), es una opciÃ³n de configuraciÃ³n que puedes activar/desactivar en el fluxbox menu config

Si haces fluxbox menu --> tools --> regen menu puede ayudarte con opciones que hayas "perdido" o borrado, sinÃ³ puedes pedirlas aquÃ­ que encantados te las pasaremos y encontraras la opciÃ³n qu eno recuerdo como se llama para hacer eso en los escritorios.

3.- Lo siento, pero no sÃ© que link te podria pasar para ayudarte en esto.

Para mover la ventana lo que yo hago es apretar alt +  boton izquierdo del ratÃ³n, y encantado de la vida.

Para redimensionar la ventana es alt + boton derecho cerca alas esquinas (sin precision y clicando donde fuere).

Siento no poder aytudarte mucho mÃ¡s, pero estos dias jodÃ­ el kde (instalando las ultimas kdelibs en testing y haciendo 4 capulladas) asÃ­ que estoy con fluxbox.

Se me olvidaba, has probado el idesk? yo lo uso d emanera estatica y me va de muerte. Te dejo un screenshot:

La primera es mi fluxbox a pelo:

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/1647/flux1ch8.jpg

La segunda te muestro el yakuake (no me adapto a ETERM):

http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/2429/flux2jf8.jpg

La tercera el menÃº con la ubicaciÃ³n del regen menÃº:

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/8199/flux3ld7.jpg

Ya me diras que te parece   :Embarassed: 

----------

## i92guboj

Antes de nada, gracias por las respuestas!

Sobre el "snap", precisamente usé esa palabra porque no conozco traducción al castellano que sea adecuada al uso de la misma en un WM. Me refiero a la funcionalidad que algunos WM tienen, que hace que los bordes de una ventana se "peguen" a los de otra o a los bordes de la pantalla, incluso, cuando está siendo arrastrada. De forma que es más fácil ordenarlas. Es como una resistencia que se hace efectiva al "chocar" con otras ventanas o con los bordes, y que puede ser vencida para continuar el movimiento si se sigue empujando durante un número (a veces configurable) de pixels.

Otros WM permiten hacer "snap to grid", que en lugar de agarrar en las ventanas agarra en una rejilla imaginaria (FVWM permite los dos tipo) que se distribuye sobre el escritorio, pero este tipo de "snap" no me interesa.

Tampoco es que esto sea vital, yo soy de los que baten records de uptime una y otra vez, y ráramente muevo una ventana una vez que está abierta, así que me da igual invertir unos pocos segundos más en colocarla en la pantalla, porque seguramente pase ahí unas pocas semanas como mínimo.

Bueno, eso por un lado. Ahora sigo con mi cuento jeje. Hay algunas cosas de flux que han mejorado notablemente con el tiempo, y desde luego el rendimiento es -con mucho- una de ellas. Es también bastante más robusto de lo que yo lo recuerdo. Soy consciente de que jamás en la vida fluxbox tendrá la configurabilidad de mi WM primario, que es FVWM (ni fluxbox ni nada), así que si muchas de las cosas que yo quisiera hacer, no son factibles, lo comprendo. Eso lo sabía antes de meterme a probar.

La funcionalidad que realmente echo más de menos, es la de operar con bindings sobre determinadas ventanas (y no cualquiera al azar). Como el tema del Focus hipotético que comento en mi primer post.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   No puedo atravesar con el ratón el borde de los escritorios, excepto si arrastro una ventana, esto si es más molesto, aunque tampoco mortal.  
> 
> esto creo que si se podía hacer, he estao buscando pero no encuentro nada ahora mismo. A mi me vale con la rueda del ratón 
> ...

 

A mi no se me ocurre la forma, porque tampoco he encontrado nada que me diga que fluxbox es capaz de atar acciones a eventos (por ejemplo, la acción "avanzar al próximo escritorio" al evento "mouse en borde derecho"). Nada más que los típicos bindings. La verdad es que el código para bindings de ratón podría  ser mejor, pero no me quejo. Si la cosa me gusta y me engancho quizás mire a ver si mi mente da para parchear esto a mi gusto.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Me gustaría saber si existe una forma para poder arrastrar una ventana agarrándola con un botón del ratón (p. ej, el  de cualquier parte. Sin usar teclas modificadoras, please. En realidad, me resultaría bastante más interesante cualquier link que una respuesta concreta. Si la información sobre bindings de teclado es escasa en la doc de flux, la documentación sobre bindings de ratón es inexistente.  
> 
> se pueden asignar eventos a las teclas de ratón -> http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_edit_the_keys_file#Mouse_Events. Según el changelog te hace falta el rc3.
> 
> 

 

Si, he visto eso, pero la cosa no va. No es si es que fluxbox no maneja bien los botones por encima del 3 (no me extrañaría) o que cometo algún tonto error. Mi binding, en el fichero keys, sería este:

```

Mouse9 :Move

```

Que no hace nada, por supuesto. Ni sobre la ventana, ni sobre el título de la misma. Sin embargo, como X de por sí no maneja esto todo lo óptimamente que debiera, dejaré un margen razonable para la duda (aunque otros WM pueden usar dichos botones perfectamente). Tendré que investigar algo más en ese campo. Gracias por el link  :Smile: 

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.- Yo si puedo (podia pero lo desactivÃ©), es una opciÃ³n de configuraciÃ³n que puedes activar/desactivar en el fluxbox menu config
> 
> Si haces fluxbox menu --> tools --> regen menu puede ayudarte con opciones que hayas "perdido" o borrado, sinÃ³ puedes pedirlas aquÃ­ que encantados te las pasaremos y encontraras la opciÃ³n qu eno recuerdo como se llama para hacer eso en los escritorios.
> ...

 

Gracias por la info, pero no consigo encontrar dicha información... Quizás es un comando que ha sido relegado al cajón del olvido y eliminado en las versiones recientes. Miraré los changelog y a ver si puedo averiguar algo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Para mover la ventana lo que yo hago es apretar alt +  boton izquierdo del ratÃ³n, y encantado de la vida.
> 
> Para redimensionar la ventana es alt + boton derecho cerca alas esquinas (sin precision y clicando donde fuere).
> ...

 

Si, son bindings típicos de teclado. Pero yo estoy acostumbrado a usar todos los botones de mi ratón. Ya que botones como 8 y 9 no se usan para nada normalmente, son perfectos para dicho cometido. Uso una para arrastrar ventanas, y otro para redimensionarlas, esto en FVWM. Es muy práctico, porque no necesito usar teclado y ratón al mismo tiempo para algo tan sencillo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La primera es mi fluxbox a pelo:
> 
> http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/1647/flux1ch8.jpg
> ...

 

Los screens están bien. Aunque yo no uso iconos de escritorio ni nada que se le parezca, ya que, de todas formas, nunca veo el escritorio. Para mi es como eso de la perestroika, todo el mundo sabe que está ahí, pero nadie tiene muy claro que es ni para que sirve.   :Twisted Evil: 

En cuanto a yakuake, podría usarlo, si, pero no necesito sus tabs, porque uso screen en un urxvt y va de perlas (adoro urxvt). Pasar sin screen no es una alternativa, porque te permite usar las mismas sesiones en consola y X, y además, no te joroba lo que estés haciendo si X se cae. Puedes arrancar otro urxvt o hacer screen -r desde consola, y tus sesiones están intactas aunque las X se caigan o las cierres de forma accidental.

Y usar screen dentro de yakuake me parece un poco excesivo. Mi idea es seguir usándolo en un urxvt, y disponer este con la barra de título arriba, fuera de la pantalla. Luego, usar mi -hipotético- binding compuesto con mi -también hipotético- comando Focus, para enrollar/desenrollar dicha ventana, emulando el efecto del kuake. Aunque esto no parece posible. Pero bueno, me las apaño.

Gracias!

----------

## Zagloj

Qué recuerdos mis tiempos de Slackware con fluxbox  :Very Happy: , sin más dilación, lo que has pedido, una pequeña guía.

http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/verArtigo.php?codigo=4095

 Espero que te sirva  :Wink: 

 Y otra

http://debianitas.net/fluxbox/

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias, seguro que algo saco de todo esto  :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

Si no conoces http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Fluxbox-wiki mal asunto...

----------

